# BIG ARMS!!!



## mmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm getting the urge to stand on a box and preach again. So here's my advise on growing decent arms. I hope that some of you find it useful.

To exercise the arms you need to really concentrate on the following.

1. The Biceps

Now most people have a favourite bicep exercise, which they tend to favour. Whether it is the dumbell curl, the standing barbell curl, or the preacher. This is a problem, because when we find an exercise that we like, we tend to stick to that exercise. This is a particular problem with bicep exercises. The fact of the matter is that every muscle group adapts quickly to any given excercise and then simply stops growing.

So the solution to this is simple. Instead of sticking to that favourite three sets of whatever exercise, three times a week, Vary! One time you might favour the sitting dumbell curl, another time the preacher and another time the standing barbell. This variety prevents the biceps from becoming accustomed to a set routine. This results in bigger and more defined muscles.

2. The Brachialis

The Brachialis is located beneath and to the sides of the biceps and is usually not specifically trained. Which is a shame, because when you do train them, they add mass and definition to the entire upper arm.

Training the brachialis is very simple. The best way is by performing the Hammer curl. An excercise that is done by holding a dumbell in each hand and lifting the arms alternately in a motion that (not surprisingly) mirrors that of hammering a nail.

This exercise not only adds definition and mass to the upper arm, but as a bonus it also puts strain on the forearms, helping also to define these muscles.

3. The Forearms

To put the final glossy finish to the arms, its worth incorporating the odd set of forearm curls into your routine. Something that most people don't bother with, assuming that they are being worked inadvertantly when performing other exercises. This is true to a point, but to gain specific definition and size to the forearms the odd set of forearm curls is definately worth doing.

To perform the forearm curl, rest your arms on a flat bench with your hands hanging over the side and facing upwards. Then, with a light barbell in your hands, curl your hands forward and back. Believe me, even with a relatively light weight this exercise soon exhausts the forearms.

Well once again thats my piece for the day. I hope that some of you find it useful.

mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like that. I do hammer curls myself. I also do reverse curls that was not mentioned. But to get big arms you need to work the tricep which has 3 heads, to the biceps two. Some say work legs and your arms grow (James Titor). The body trys to ballance itself.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

To top off the big arm post.

The bicep has 2 heads.

The tricep has 3 heads.

The tricep is the biggest 2/3 the size of the arm. Also the strongest muscle in the arm.

I would however not train the arms more than once a week (just me) as they get hit

alot on other lifts, back for biceps, chest, shoulders for the triceps.

I feel that heavy compound exercises will work for the arms all by itself. I work arms but not with the intensity of the major muscle groups.

Now forearms on the other hand are my lagging part on my arms. :boohoo:


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree with both of you, I do Hammer Curls for my biceps and Reverse BB curls for my forearms. But I only do 1 excercise specifically for the triceps (Over head tricep ext) as they get a worked with my chest workout (press's etc)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

kyrocera said:


> I agree with both of you, I do Hammer Curls for my biceps and Reverse BB curls for my forearms. But I only do 1 excercise specifically for the triceps (Over head tricep ext) as they get a worked with my chest workout (press's etc)


I agree to a point. But dont your biceps get worked on back day?

There is a mod on the board that dosn't even work arms at all. They get hit with basic compound excercises.  Your a good man kyrocera.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

First person to agree with u there winger - basic compound exercises should be the basis of everyones training, unless of course ur ronnie coleman or have arms the size of lee priest!

I personally have a thinking similar to james titor. I believe there is no way ur arms can get any bigger unless u eat well and do the 3 basic exersises: SQUAT, deadlift and bench (db or bb). If u have 16'' arms at 200lbs there is no way u can have 20'' arms until u are at least 240/250lbs.

Hacks - agree totally - why were the triceps missed out?? i was expecting to see them in there after (if not before) biceps - good advice on mixing up ur exercises though mmuscle- i believe in cycling everything.... different exercises, reps per set, creatine, vitamins, other supplements and esp protein!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well said by crazicacti.

You want big arms and yet triceps hasnt been mentioned!

Weighted dips till you drop baby!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> i believe in cycling everything.... different exercises, reps per set, creatine, vitamins, other supplements and esp protein!


Me too! Everything, nice!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump crazy.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

If you want bigger arms isolation is the key.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

thought someone might throw a spanner in the works


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

No spanner here just an observation!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

We have some of the bicep boys working out in our gym.

I think they curl the same on the dumbbells as they use on the dumbbell bench.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> We have some of the bicep boys working out in our gym.
> 
> I think they curl the same on the dumbbells as they use on the dumbbell bench.


What you and your winger,lmao


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> What you and your winger,lmao


You just cant stop thinking about me can you. You stalker you.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i think its the avatar....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I must say that bicep isolation works well for me, my training partner never isolates and my arms are bigger than his, the rest of him is bigger than me, go figure.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, this thread actually confused me a bit about isolation for the arms. I just try and hit every muscle by heavy free weights, then finish them with a couple sets of isolation.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Some say work legs and your arms grow (James Titor). The body trys to ballance itself.


totally agree with that, i've been hittin legs hard and keepin my arm trainin normal and i put 2'' on my legs and 1'' ony arms so it has to work


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

have you?? thats really good gains, i have been working legs twice a week for about 2 weeks now.Excited about the prospects now

Hang on.........if the body tries to balance itself wouldnt it be easier to do 1000 sets of barbell curls to makes your arms grow then your legs will grow to match the size of your peaks

thats a joke btw before i get an earful


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol!! yeah i'm workin legs every 5 days and they have developed a fair bit, deadlift has gone up alot aswell since doin legs more often,


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

diary barry said:


> lol!! yeah i'm workin legs every 5 days and they have developed a fair bit, deadlift has gone up alot aswell since doin legs more often,


 Whats you rroutine Diary?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what legs?? or total?

legs is

Squats (ass to grass) piramid from 12 reps to 6 reps as heavy as i can

after my last set on sqauts i dash over to the leg press and bash out 50 reps on 150kg, its not much weight but that many reps after squattin is unreal pain... then i hobble over and do some leg curls supersetted with extentions and finish with walkin lunges with 25kg each hand around the cardio bit to scope all the ladies!do calf raises twice a week also


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

a workout like that, you have to do it once in 5 days. I bet your legs are murder for a few days.

I find the leg press is the worst to make your legs ache.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> a workout like that, you have to do it once in 5 days. I bet your legs are murder for a few days.
> 
> I find the leg press is the worst to make your legs ache.


Then get your form spot on, on squats and go heavy and see what pain is like.

Oh I got one. Walking lunges, I hate those so much I dont even do them.............lol

Barry is the man.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> I find the leg press is the worst to make your legs ache.


haha no way mate

LUNGES **** me up totally! :boohoo:

my gluts quads ham everythin canes after a long set of walking lunges, u get some funny looks also walkin all around the gym with dumbells!lol :bounce:

give em a go, make sure u dont do em too fast and use good form


----------



## mmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

Interesting how a post about Arms ended up discussing the best leg workout. But interesting reading anyway :beer:

mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mmuscle said:


> Interesting how a post about Arms ended up discussing the best leg workout. But interesting reading anyway :beer:
> 
> mmuscle
> 
> http://www.makemuscle.net


We like to hijack here.

Hey what is your favorite football team..........lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao winger... on the leg front chuck some hack squats in there they killl!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hAVE never tried lunges barry, ill have to give em a go.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

donkey calf raises with some models on your back, that just makes your cock ache.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> donkey calf raises with some models on your back, that just makes your cock ache.


Maybe you form is off...................lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Maybe you form is off...................lol


lol, maybe.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao killer! theres no fitties at my gym to have sit oon my back...the only way i'd hit em is from behind lmao.... dont look at the fireplace when ur stoakin the fire....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

diary barry said:


> lmao killer! theres no fitties at my gym to have sit oon my back...the only way i'd hit em is from behind lmao.... dont look at the fireplace when ur stoakin the fire....


lmao :beer:


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

I think I'm gonna copy your leg routine diary barry...

ps.what happened to the avatar with the girls ****?I liked that


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll change it back just for u bro!!!!

yeah give it a bash mate....


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

If the biceps make ur arm bigger on top, triceps make ur arm bigger at the bottom, then how do you make the arm wider (the sides that is)?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> If the biceps make ur arm bigger on top, triceps make ur arm bigger at the bottom, then how do you make the arm wider (the sides that is)?


eating a tonne of protein, carbs, fats and doing exercises that hits the muscles around the elbows like dips etc


----------

